# Working in Sharm



## jrfb (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi

I've been considering working in sharm for a long time now and have now started to make it happen. I've handed my notice in at my current work place. I have friends working out there as animation and they have said they can get animation work for me for when I fly out there at the end of march. As applying with the online companies hasn't been very helpful for me. I won't know which hotel it will be in until a week to two weeks before I go but I know it will be in a 5 star hotel.

I know Egypt isn't the safest of places at the moment but I am still going as I know the area well having been there 5 times and sharm is supposed to be a safe place away from the trouble. I've never had a problems out there. Love the country and the people are great.

I'm getting travel insurance but unsure on the visa side of things. Do I need to get one before I go or once I am out there? 

And any general advise people could give me would be great. 

Thanks


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

jrfb said:


> Hi
> 
> I've been considering working in sharm for a long time now and have now started to make it happen. I've handed my notice in at my current work place. I have friends working out there as animation and they have said they can get animation work for me for when I fly out there at the end of march. As applying with the online companies hasn't been very helpful for me. I won't know which hotel it will be in until a week to two weeks before I go but I know it will be in a 5 star hotel.
> 
> ...


Are your future employers willing to apply for a work permit for you ? if not then you will not be permitted to work. The entry visa you can buy at the airport but when you go to extend it which you will have to do if you intend staying there it will be stamped "work not permitted" so i would double check on that one as being caught can end in deportation.Most travel insurances don't cover you if you are living in the country so another thing to check on.Don't really think anywhere in Egypt can be classed as being safe at the moment.....and finally no matter how many times you have visited or how well you think you know the place it is a whole different ball game once you are living there.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

hurghadapat said:


> no matter how many times you have visited or how well you think you know the place it is a whole different ball game once you are living there.


Pat's so right....people imagine that living in Egypt is one long vacation.....it really isn't.
Pat, Maiden and I all speak from many years' experience.


----------



## vojager (Apr 26, 2014)

*Safety to work in Beni Suef or Suez*

I have an offer for engagement from a company that have few ongoing projects in Egypt. One is near Beni Suef and another in Suez area. 

Can anyone help me with useful information and to share its own experience about the safety to work in these areas ?

Is it safe to travel from Cairo airport to these places ?

Which time of the day/night are recommended for traveling within Egypt from safety point of view ?

Are there history of threats to foreigners who works on projects in Egypt ? 

I will highly appreciate your help.

Regards


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

vojager said:


> I have an offer for engagement from a company that have few ongoing projects in Egypt. One is near Beni Suef and another in Suez area.
> 
> Can anyone help me with useful information and to share its own experience about the safety to work in these areas ?
> 
> ...




Hi

I know people that travel to the delta for work and have had no problem, however Beni Suef is I believe a hot bed for flair ups. 

Yes foreigners have been targeted however they tend to be set free unharmed, 

Check your countries embassy page and follow the advice they give.


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

Why*now?
After 3 years of instability - which will continue -why do you want to work in tourism and in a touristic area?Tourism has dropped at an alarming rate, and is still dropping.only this week there are more reports on the net concerning the .posses of hotel staff wandering around because the hotels are empty.only a couple of weeks ago Denmark were evacuating tourists.it surely can't be a sound move right now!?


----------

